# Tried out my new mill drill



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2021)

Been wanting one of those fancy boring bars for pepper mills. My cheap forstener bits were pretty well shot after quite a few mills and many hand filings. At $85 it's not much different than buying a couple quality bits. Setup was pretty simple just had to convert mm to inches. I shaped up 4 blanks with the idea of drilling them all but decided to finish one mill just in case I did something wrong. All and all a successful pandemic Sunday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2021)

I've never heard of them, do you have a link or brand name?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2021)

Tony said:


> I've never heard of them, do you have a link or brand name?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 17, 2021)

Right on! Looks like it worked like a charm. I'm glad you posted this because I think I have one of those somewhere but completely forgot about it. :)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Very cool! I like your made steady rest. Ah , yes, Crown Royal. Love it on the rocks, no matter where you go
they can never mess up that drink.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2021)

Barb said:


> Right on! Looks like it worked like a charm. I'm glad you posted this because I think I have one of those somewhere but completely forgot about it. :)


Works great takes way less power than a forstener bit and doesn't heat up much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm guessing the Crown Royal helps in multiple ways. Provides courage to try something new and get started. And if it doesn't go as planned, you don't mind as much. And worse case, if you hurt yourself, it doesn't hurt as much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2021)

Great tip! I plan to make my first pepper mills this year, and I have geared up with forstner bits. This looks way better! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 18, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I'm guessing the Crown Royal helps in multiple ways. Provides courage to try something new and get started. And if it doesn't go as planned, you don't mind as much. And worse case, if you hurt yourself, it doesn't hurt as much.


Usually hold off on the whiskey until the serious power tool work is done. Usually pour one at floor sweeping time, hard to get seriously injured with a broom.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 18, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Great tip! I plan to make my first pepper mills this year, and I have geared up with forstner bits. This looks way better! Chuck


I made a lot of them with my el cheapo frostener bits. You still need to bore the 1" hole with a bit and that hole guides the mill drill for the 2 larger holes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------

